# New Opeth Signature PRS



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

Heres a link to Birdsandmoons.com where they posted a pic of the new PRS Mike Akerfeldt signature SE. Thought I'd elt you guys know. It plays awesome and look amazing in person. 25th Anniversary SE......with BIRDS! - Page 8 - The Forums @ Birds And Moons.com


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 7, 2009)

A well deserved signature!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the logo is over the top.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 7, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I think the logo is over the top.



Agreed. It would work better as a 12th fret inlay. It's a shame, as in terms of everything else, that's a beautiful looking axe.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I'm not getting it for myself, but I can still say this: 

Why now, and not four years ago?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

...because they have a larger fan base now? because they worked out a deal now?

Its cool and all, but Michael doesn't play that guitar, so I don't see how this is a signature model.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm just a fanboy, nevermind me


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 7, 2009)

i hate the bird inlay never cared for it


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I'm just a fanboy, nevermind me


 
Me too, which is why I'd like to see this same guitar without the inlay and not as an SE.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 7, 2009)

Im a serious fanboy of opeth,and although i love their logo,that graphic is a bit too much.other thahn that,its perfect.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Dec 7, 2009)

Granted I haven't seen Opeth live a ot, but I've never seen him play a red singlecut.

Plus, should the Opeth logo be the other way on? It's going to appear sideways when someone's playing it.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 7, 2009)

NEED!!! I already have too much crap to sell/buy but haaaaa I want it! It would feed my inner Opeth fan-boy for a while (and a pair of SD Fullshred to go along with it plz!)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Agreed. It would work better as a 12th fret inlay. It's a shame, as in terms of everything else, that's a beautiful looking axe.





I think it's a really nice guitar, but I would never buy one purely for the Opeth logo. Take the logo away and put 'Akerfeldt' on the truss rod cover and I would reconsider, but ideally I don't want someone else's band/name on my guitar.


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed.. That logo placement,  Everything else looks pretty amazing, though.



Herb Dorklift said:


> Granted I haven't seen Opeth live a ot, but I've never seen him play a red singlecut.



He sometimes plays a single cut Modern Eagle in that color, as seen on the Roundhouse Tapes.

Edit: I might just get it anyways heh. I've been wanting an SE!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 7, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Agreed. It would work better as a 12th fret inlay. It's a shame, as in terms of everything else, that's a beautiful looking axe.





I do however love the rest of it. I shall go drool some more...


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

He plays a Single cut most of the time in a tortoise shell color. Thats what he wanted for his Signature SE. It also has a Satin neck instead of the usual glossy neck. Mike wanted the Opeth "O" behind the trem so thats what we did. I dont think it looks that bad. I'm usually the one who says I wouldnt play/buy a guitar with a band/persons logo on it but this thing is way nice in person and plays fantastic.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 7, 2009)

I mean,the "O" isnt horrible,its tolerable,it just doesnt do anything for me..Ill probably sill pick up on it.It fuels my opeth fan-boism and my GAS for a PRS sc.with that veing said....What are the chances of getting some pics of the new Allender models?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

To be honest, I actually think the O looks classy, as it always does. But again, I would rather just have a regular Single cut PRS spec'd out by Michael.


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike has earned it, with bloody hard work 

It looks like pure sex btw


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I mean,the "O" isnt horrible,its tolerable,it just doesnt do anything for me..Ill probably sill pick up on it.It fuels my opeth fan-boism and my GAS for a PRS sc.with that veing said....What are the chances of getting some pics of the new Allender models?


I'll see what I can do about new Allender pics and we also have the Nick Catanese model.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you know if they are planning on releasing other SE models with the birds but no graphics, Tom? I'm a bit confused that they didn't JUST put it on the TRC or headstock rather than the body logo as well.   Other than the logo, I like it. 

Also, for the lazy folks D):


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

Highgain510, we are doing 25 Anniversary SE guitars. They are going to be custom 24s in the 3 original colors (Vintage yellow, scarlet red, and blue) with "old" birds.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Highgain510, we are doing 25 Anniversary SE guitars. They are going to be custom 24s in the 3 original colors (Vintage yellow, scarlet red, and blue) with "old" birds.



Nice!  Hardtail and trem, or trem versions only? I thought I read that on BAM, couldn't remember but when I saw this I thought maybe they had changed their minds! Lots of mumbles and grumbles from the guys who say only the US PRSi should have birds... pffft, whatever, looks good on the SE models too!


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Nice!  Hardtail and trem, or trem versions only? I thought I read that on BAM, couldn't remember but when I saw this I thought maybe they had changed their minds! Lots of mumbles and grumbles from the guys who say only the US PRSi should have birds... pffft, whatever, looks good on the SE models too!


 Im pretty sure they are going to be only trems. Yeah the BAM guys are a different breed. I LOVE the birds on SE models. I say why not!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2009)

The custom 24's are supposed to drop around $700ish correct? Do you know what the Opeth sig is running in at retail?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome, mikes been talking about this for years. I agree that it'd be better if the logo was on the headstock or an inlay, but I still think it looks pretty cool. A singlecut prs with 24 frets... oh yes thats badass.


----------



## Baco (Dec 7, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Agreed. It would work better as a 12th fret inlay. It's a shame, as in terms of everything else, that's a beautiful looking axe.


Same here, they should definately drop the logo.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The custom 24's are supposed to drop around $700ish correct? Do you know what the Opeth sig is running in at retail?


 Yeah, $700 for the 25th anniversary ones sound about right. Dont quote me on that though. The Opeth one though I dont really know. Havent really heard how much that will go for.


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 7, 2009)

turn the logo 45* and yer good to go. It's cool that it's a sig baesd on hi modern eagle...but almost every performance I have seen he is using custom 24s...Fredrik uses SCs though. still pretty cool...would be cooler if he actually played this as his main axe and leave the prize pieces at home for recording


----------



## willyman101 (Dec 7, 2009)

If I was Mike I'd play the doublecut Modern Eagle signed by Paul himself over an SE...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Logo spoils the guitar and the pickups look terrible, needs some blackouts or EMGs, anything that is flat black and doesnt have massive pickup rings and exposed pole pieces. That look just always reminds me of low-end budget guitars.

Plus, it just screams "Buy me, fanb0is!", it doesn't look like anything Akerfeldt would actually play. I am a bit disappointed by this


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

^Well, Michael doesn't use Actives, so that would make zero sense.

Does anybody else think its just genuinely awesome to see ANYTHING in production that's associated with Opeth?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 7, 2009)

I think its awesome.The logo is on the body because that is what Mikael asked for...and like Adam said,He doesnt use active pick ups..so why would he put them in his signature guitar?because they look cool?


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 7, 2009)

While this is great that Opeth is getting a sig, I find it on par with a lot of the other SE sigs, they are not what they actual artist would ever play unlike Ibanez, Fender, EBMM sigs that are the exact same guitar as you see onstage and in videos. The point of a sig shouldn't be, "oh look they finally got recognised" but should be "I can now play his guitar."


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> While this is great that Opeth is getting a sig, I find it on par with a lot of the other SE sigs, they are not what they actual artist would ever play unlike Ibanez, Fender, EBMM sigs that are the exact same guitar as you see onstage and in videos. The point of a sig shouldn't be, "oh look they finally got recognised" but should be "I can now play his guitar."


 
Exactly.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't like the logo but IIRC this is the first SE 24 with a carved top. Unless the Allendre had it but I really wasn't in to that guitar.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 7, 2009)

bleh why did they have to put a graphic on there.

but then again, it's not like you can't just buy a prs standard if you really want the real thing


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> bleh why did they have to put a graphic on there.
> 
> but then again, it's not like you can't just buy a prs standard if you really want the real thing


 
Also a good point... I must be tired because I didn't think of this, haha.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 7, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Logo spoils the guitar and the pickups look terrible, needs some blackouts or EMGs, anything that is flat black and doesnt have massive pickup rings and exposed pole pieces. That look just always reminds me of low-end budget guitars.
> 
> Plus, it just screams "Buy me, fanb0is!", it doesn't look like anything Akerfeldt would actually play. I am a bit disappointed by this



it's modeled after his singlecut modern eagle, which he's said a couple of times is his favorite guitar.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 7, 2009)

That logo would be awesome where its placed if it was clearcoat instead of painted on. That way the flame would still show.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 7, 2009)

daveycrockett said:


> i hate the bird inlay never cared for it



SHAME ON YOU 

I agreed I would rather have the logo on the headstock or the 12th fret. From the pic it almost looks like a sticker somebody put on. But hell yea I'd still buy it


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not crazy about the huge logo, but I really like pretty much everything else about that guitar. If the price is reasonable I'd still consider grabbing one.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 7, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> I'm not crazy about the huge logo, but I really like pretty much everything else about that guitar. If the price is reasonable I'd still consider grabbing one.



Ah yeah, the $64,000 question 

I'd love to know what the retail price is but as soon as you see the word "signature" it normally implies adding another 0. I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2009)

looks really nice, I hope it will be awesome guitar, cause he deserves signature for sure


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ah yeah, the $64,000 question
> 
> I'd love to know what the retail price is but as soon as you see the word "signature" it normally implies adding another 0. I hope this isn't the case.



Considering the Paul Allender SE is only £500 and the Mark Tremonti SE is only £400, I don't think this will be the case!


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not usually that fond of singlecut guitars but that is one nice axe. I really think I could pick one up some time if I have the money. I've been pretty tempted by some of the other SE models. I'm interested in seeeing how they price this. I know it's an SE so I'm hoping it will be very reasonable.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! How much is it? It looks like a 600$ model anybody know?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats nice, the logo doesn't seem like a big deal to me its quite nice. This however is a bit more loud :







Nice apart from the massive white logo.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats nice, the logo doesn't seem like a big deal to me its quite nice. This however is a bit more loud :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man. I was expecting an awesome sig. Not a jacked up one.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 7, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Man. I was expecting an awesome sig. Not a jacked up one.


 
I dont think the black one is the sig, its the MUCH nice looking red one in the link on the first page. 

I like it, their logo fits better than on that black one, whose ever custom that is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats nice, the logo doesn't seem like a big deal to me its quite nice. This however is a bit more loud :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What band sig is that?


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats the Nick Catanese signature. Plays with Black Label Society and his own band Speed X. I thought that he said his was going to have a floyd though?? Maybe his private stock model will...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I dont think the black one is the sig, its the MUCH nice looking red one in the link on the first page.
> 
> I like it, their logo fits better than on that black one, whose ever custom that is.



Thats the other sig thats being released.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2009)

Riffer said:


> He plays a Single cut most of the time in a tortoise shell color. Thats what he wanted for his Signature SE. It also has a Satin neck instead of the usual glossy neck. Mike wanted the Opeth "O" behind the trem so thats what we did. I dont think it looks that bad. I'm usually the one who says I wouldnt play/buy a guitar with a band/persons logo on it but this thing is way nice in person and plays fantastic.



Satin neck you say? That gives me more reason to buy this...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2009)

NickBen said:


> Thats the Nick Catanese signature. Plays with Black Label Society and his own band Speed X. I thought that he said his was going to have a floyd though?? Maybe his private stock model will...


He gets a private sig too?


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks tasty, including the logo on the body. I would buy it.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 7, 2009)

pink freud said:


> That logo would be awesome where its placed if it was clearcoat instead of painted on. That way the flame would still show.


Holy fucking shit I was thinking the exact same thing! I was actually just trying to find a picture of the purple KxK with the eye of Ra/Thoth/whoever that was done in the in same way.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 7, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Satin neck you say? That gives me more reason to buy this...



Aye, that sounds good. I hunted out a rosewood necked PRS because of the feel, so kind of pity they aren't going raw... but satin's nicer then gloss by a mile.

(IMO obviously)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 7, 2009)

I like it


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 7, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I like it



Me too.The logo is a bit much but at least it isn't stupid bat inlays..I'd buy this.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are the new Allender signature models


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats nice, the logo doesn't seem like a big deal to me its quite nice. This however is a bit more loud :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his washburn ones looked MUCH better. The opeth logo is also terrible on that, wonder if you could sand it off then regloss it 

red allender looks nice but should be purple :/ loved that colour (hated everything else about it though


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

We discontinued the purple one.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to say, as much as I normally hate graphics... that one strangely doesn't bother me. Sweet guitar


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2009)

Riffer said:


> We discontinued the purple one.


Why?


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't mind the logo - it's not that big and obtrusive. if you really hate it, do a re-fin.

Depending on the neck carve and upper fret accessibility, I'd hit it .

Michael does deserve his own sig, and I had no idea his favourite PRS is a modern eagle.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

We wanted to introduce new models and change it up alittle bit. I didnt like the purple with the gold hardware. The green one with the gold hardware looked alot better (also discontinued). But I think chrome hardware is the way to go on the Allenders for sure. We've also got a new color coming for the Mike Mushok Baritone.


----------



## MickD7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Man this just boosted my gas for a prs even more.anyone know how much they will retail for.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 7, 2009)

is that an arched top or a semi arched top found on some of the SC SE guitars?


and is anyone else turned off by the plastic binding found on the new 25th anniversary guitars? 
prs were supposed to be classy and binding free! not gaudy and full of plastic(mind you, binding does
look good on les pauls...)


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 7, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Here are the new Allender signature models



That red one looks perfect.


----------



## darren (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow... that's very nice! An SE with birds!


----------



## Miek (Dec 7, 2009)

Riffer said:


> We wanted to introduce new models and change it up alittle bit. I didnt like the purple with the gold hardware. The green one with the gold hardware looked alot better (also discontinued). But I think chrome hardware is the way to go on the Allenders for sure. We've also got a new color coming for the Mike Mushok Baritone.



Are you guys discontinuing the silverburst Mushok?
Because right now, that might help save me from buying one too many PRS sigs.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Granted I haven't seen Opeth live a ot, but I've never seen him play a red singlecut.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2009)

Miek said:


> Are you guys discontinuing the silverburst Mushok?
> Because right now, that might help save me from buying one too many PRS sigs.


 I think we are discontinuing the Silverburst but I'm not sure. We might just introduce a new color and keep the silverburst too. But dont quote me on this. I like the silverburst though, its a really nice color on that guitar.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

I dig the logo.


----------



## Miek (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm kinda a whore for silverburst so... I gotta be careful. In any case Elderly already let slip the new color for the Mushok, but they only mention one color for the Akerfeldt. There isn't any chance of another color for the Akerfeldt... is there?  Nothing against the color it is, but one in blue would just make me giddy as all hell.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the guitar and the band... but wouldn't want that logo on the guitar there.. i'd rather it be small on the 12th fret than where it is now


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 8, 2009)

it would be kinda cool if the logo was the natural finish of the wood while the rest of the body was stained.... probably asking too much for this price bracket


----------



## Harry (Dec 8, 2009)

Good to see Mikael's finally got a sig, as others have said, well deserved


----------



## Harry (Dec 8, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Here are the new Allender signature models






Especially the green finish, looks absolutely incredible, wow.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 8, 2009)

Miek said:


> I'm kinda a whore for silverburst so... I gotta be careful. In any case Elderly already let slip the new color for the Mushok, but they only mention one color for the Akerfeldt. There isn't any chance of another color for the Akerfeldt... is there?  Nothing against the color it is, but one in blue would just make me giddy as all hell.


The Akerfeldt will be the tortoise shell color for now. Maybe next year we'll introduce a new color but right now it's just that one color. The new Mushok will be brownburst, it's really sharp looking.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2009)

Was there still no announcement on the price for the Opeth sig, Tom? I'm almost tempted to pick one up and send it to my buddy in LA to have him do a refin!  Also, is the hardware gold or chrome? The trem looks gold but the tuners are hard to tell?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Since Mikael got a sig. Is Frederick going to get one?


----------



## Riffer (Dec 8, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Was there still no announcement on the price for the Opeth sig, Tom? I'm almost tempted to pick one up and send it to my buddy in LA to have him do a refin!  Also, is the hardware gold or chrome? The trem looks gold but the tuners are hard to tell?


I still havent got the word on how much the Akerfeldt will be. The hardware is all gold too. The tuners probably just look chrome in the picture. But I played that exact guitar and everything is gold.



Xiphos68 said:


> Hey Since Mikael got a sig. Is Frederick going to get one?


At the moment no, but who knows. And it's pretty unusual to have 2 signatures from two different people in the same band with the same guitar company. I dont think I've ever seen anything like that.

EDIT: James Hetfield and Kirk Hammet with ESP are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

Both guitarists from God Forbid used ESP except Dallas left.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Both guitarists from God Forbid used ESP except Dallas left.


 Did they both have different signatures though or did they both just play the same brand? I thought only Doc had the signature?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah fair point. They both were using DV-8s when I saw them a few years ago.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 8, 2009)

I really like that color. It even makes the gold hardware look tolerable, and I hate gold hardware. I'm on the fence about the O, but it doesn't really bug me.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 8, 2009)

Riffer, can you confirm what kinda arched top guitar it is? the regular SC SE guitars are flat on the top but the edges have a very slight arch to them. but the opeth sig looks arches from all over the top. if its arched all over, i may have to get that, and refinish it...


----------



## Riffer (Dec 8, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> Riffer, can you confirm what kinda arched top guitar it is? the regular SC SE guitars are flat on the top but the edges have a very slight arch to them. but the opeth sig looks arches from all over the top. if its arched all over, i may have to get that, and refinish it...


 The Opeth one is just like the Singlecuts. It has a slight bevel on the top of the guitar. Maybe the picture just looks like it's different from the Singlecuts


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 8, 2009)

IMO, the logo isn't big enough. Fuck it, hang a giant Opeth flag from it and we're good to go. I always have my Opeth bandana covering my amp, so the more "O" the better.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 8, 2009)

Riffer said:


> At the moment no, but who knows. And it's pretty unusual to have 2 signatures from two different people in the same band with the same guitar company. I dont think I've ever seen anything like that.
> 
> EDIT: James Hetfield and Kirk Hammet with ESP are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head



Silenoz and Galder from Dimmu Borgir both use ESP and have different sigs. So do the guys from Atreyu, Chimaira, and CoB. All are ESPs.


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I've listened to maybe two Opeth songs in my life, but I quite like this guitar. The "O" logo is nice, and to the uninitiated it's kind of mysterious.

EDIT: Anyone know what the pickups will be voiced like?


----------



## Miek (Dec 8, 2009)

Elderly says they're actual PRS pickups; HFS and Vintage Bass, so uh, yeah, I dunno. That might not even be true.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 9, 2009)

should have been a custom 24.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks boring and kind of 'Un-Opeth' but it could just be me.

Signature guitars are lame these days.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 9, 2009)

its really not 'un-mikael' or 'un-opeth' as said before its modeled after his favorite guitar. unless having favorites is un-opeth like...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 9, 2009)

The logo has a big nup from me. Super tacky. They should have put it on the headstock or the back of the guitar. Everything else looks good. Well deserved sig.


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just found this: 
PRS-AKERFELDT-SE - Paul Reed Smith SE Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) Electric Guitar

For that price, if thats actually it, is pretty tempting...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 11, 2009)

It was looking good until I saw the logo ruining the top


----------



## DethCaek (Dec 11, 2009)

I actually like the logo. It's the only graphic I've ever liked on a guitar. It's pretty classy if you ask me. I'm really considering picking one of these up if I could.


----------



## Luuk (Dec 11, 2009)

GiantBaba said:


> I think I've listened to maybe two Opeth songs in my life, but I quite like this guitar. The "O" logo is nice, and to the uninitiated it's kind of mysterious.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know what the pickups will be voiced like?



Only two songs? Go listen to moar man!!


----------



## Holy Katana (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm more excited about that 24-fret SE with a Floyd.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Dec 11, 2009)

Riffer said:


> At the moment no, but who knows. And it's pretty unusual to have 2 signatures from two different people in the same band with the same guitar company. I dont think I've ever seen anything like that.
> 
> EDIT: James Hetfield and Kirk Hammet with ESP are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head



Jackson - Adrian Smith
Fender - Dave Murray, Steve Harris. 

Both being owned by FMIC. Obviously the two on fender are not both guitarists in the same literal sense.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 11, 2009)

NickBen said:


> Just found this:
> PRS-AKERFELDT-SE - Paul Reed Smith SE Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) Electric Guitar
> 
> For that price, if thats actually it, is pretty tempting...



That is quite tempting


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 11, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Only two songs? Go listen to moar man!!



It's the old "can't get over the vocals" thing. Their talent is apparent, and their King Crimson and Pink Floyd influence and Mellotron use are big musical turn-ons to me. I'll give them a real chance one of these days.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 12, 2010)

Bit of a bump here I know, but did anyone else notice that the specs say an EBONY fretboard?!?! I thought PRS were as against ebony as Ibanez!

Also read that it is thicker in the body than the normal SE SC, that should be cool!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 12, 2010)

The mike mushok model comes with ebony. I have played one, it was a very slick ebony at that. 

The body is probably thicker because of the floyd. They probably needed a thicker body due to the tremolo block. I have no idea, that is just a guess.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 12, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> The mike mushok model comes with ebony. I have played one, it was a very slick ebony at that.
> 
> The body is probably thicker because of the floyd. They probably needed a thicker body due to the tremolo block. I have no idea, that is just a guess.




This model doesn't even have a floyd.  It's about the tone, man.



sepherus said:


> Bit of a bump here I know, but did anyone else notice that the specs say an EBONY fretboard?!?! I thought PRS were as against ebony as Ibanez!
> 
> Also read that it is thicker in the body than the normal SE SC, that should be cool!



they have no problem with ebony as long as its a private stock or an se


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 12, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 12, 2010)

I like it. Although i love Opeth and i dig that "O" logo, i just cant get down with logos or anything on the body of a guitar. It just doesnt look right to me. I like things clean and minimal.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 12, 2010)

i never like the way SE's look. they always just seem like an after thought or such a cheap looking version compared to PRS's standard models.

not saying they ARE cheap or they SOUND cheap (ive played a few that sound great) but...like the mike mushok one would look amazing if it were a standard model with a grey burst. etc.. etc...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd love to see an American Akerfeldt sig, but I'd never be able to afford it, so SE is cool with me!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 13, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> they have no problem with ebony as long as its a private stock or an se



Nope, not exactly. Their late 2007 (IIRC) and 2008 Artist Packs were figured Macassar ebony fretboarded after PRS's moratorium on the use of Brazilian Rosewood. Most have the hollow birds, a few have the old solid version.

2005 - 2008 APs were Brazilian RW, pre 2005 were Indian.

As the AP was the grade above the 10 Top they aren't exactly budget instruments but aren't near Private Stock.

</prs geek>


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm digging this Opeth sig model. It looks really nice... but I just don't know how I feel about the "O" logo.. I don't care for an artist's name or a band's logo being plastered on the body or the fretboard of a guitar

I'm also digging the new Paul Allender models!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2010)

when are cradle of filth gonna get with the program and start using 8 strings?


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL I dont even remember posting that ^

Anyway, I see that Mike actually plays his SE sig live. Unlike a lot of other artists who sign off on a bunch of cheap ass sigs they wouldnt be caught dead playing.

[Exclusif] Vidéo : Opeth (septembre 2010) sur Progressia.net : rock progressif et musiques inclassables


----------

